# How many hours does your dog sleep?



## bowwowmillion (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi everyone. I just became a pet owner. There are many questions I want to ask your guys. I am wondering what is the average amount of sleeping time for dogs. I am a college student who always stay up late, and my dog is always there with me. I don't want to affect his health.






Something to share:
http://www.doesyourdoglooklikeyou.com  Dog/Owner Photo contest


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

my 14 year old sleeps about 20-22 hours a day. My 7 year old sleeps about 18 hours on a boring day, or about 10 hours on an active day. And my 1 year old sleeps about 10 hours regardless of activities.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I'd say Marge sleeps somewhere between 10-15 hours, depending on how long she is home alone. Don't forget that naps during the day count too.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Dec 24, 2008)

Sleep = 0
"Resting my eyes" = ~16

I have seen Hershey actually knocked-out-sawing-wood sleeping only one time. The rest of the time a shift of my weight and she pops her head up.

I would say that as long as you're not up late and forcing him to run around or play with you that he'll be okay. I've pulled a few late nights lately and Herhsey will curl up by my side or head into her crate on her own. She gets going a bit later the next morning if we're up REALLY late, but she flops down for a nap when she needs it.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

My dog appears to be sleeping most of the time she is home. I can yell her name or clap my hands to no effect, but if I even whisper "who-dat" or "where's the mouse" or " where's the bug" she will instantly pop to all fours and either run to the window barking, start looking around the floor for a mouse, or in the air for a fly.

The only time I know for sure she is sleeping is when she is in REM sleep.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I think the 'normal' amount of time dogs usually sleep is around 15 hours a day.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Depends on the day. On daycare days, she only sleeps about 9-10 hours. On non-daycare days, she'll sleep 15-18 hours. She would probably sleep more if left alone.


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

I was reading a few articles online about the average amount a dog sleeps and a friend was telling me it was 22 hours. Seems kind of hard to believe that a dog is only awake for 2 hours, regardless of what stage of sleep it is. Well after looking online it says the average is about 14, but some breeds can go up to 18 hours.

http://www.thedogbowl.com/PPF/category_ID/0_140/dogbowl.asp

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/sleep-behavior-of-dogs/page1.aspx


----------

